# 2016 lt rs



## NCS24 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ok guys, newbie to Cruzetalk. I'm looking to get my 2016 lowered after installing 19" wheels on 245/35/19. Is it me but the RS looks lower than the regular models? Also can't seem to find the right spring for 2016 any suggestions would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## CruZ3lT (Apr 19, 2016)

NCS24 said:


> Ok guys, newbie to Cruzetalk. I'm looking to get my 2016 lowered after installing 19" wheels on 245/35/19. Is it me but the RS looks lower than the regular models? Also can't seem to find the right spring for 2016 any suggestions would be deeply appreciated.


Is it the body style?


----------



## NCS24 (Apr 19, 2016)

Its and LT with RS package. H&R springs only have up to 2015 springs.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The 2016 Limited is same as 2015. Now, if you have a "all-new" 2016 .... you'll probably have to wait for the aftermarket to catch up.


----------



## NCS24 (Apr 19, 2016)

Yup had to do more research. My car was manufactured in Sept 2015. Had some guys in La Habra CA. Help me out. I ended up with Eibach springs and went with Niche Verona's. Very happy with how it looks.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Is it me but the RS looks lower than the regular models?


On that model (1LT RS), it's just visual body kit stuff (bumpers, side skirts), and you get the added Z-link suspension at the rear. Not lower, though.

Looks good :th_coolio:


----------



## NCS24 (Apr 19, 2016)

well now that I finally got it lowered and wheels. I'm having issues with it bottoming out in the front. Adding and extra person in the front doesn't help either. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

wheel width and offset?


----------



## NCS24 (Apr 19, 2016)

19"x 8.5 can't remember the offset but the wheels are flush with the fenders. It only bottoms out on the passenger side, and I'm also hearing some clicking while driving at a low speed. Think it maybe coming from the rear.


----------

